# Good Hay tractor/Good deal?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Always looking for a 2nd tractor. Currently have 70HP Kubota. Would like a >100HP 4WD w/ cab. Also want dual PTO's.
I found this unit. Has everything I want. Not sure if it's a wet or dry clutch. Concerned about parts availability. Looks like it's US made. Has Cummins diesel. Other than that, don't know a damn thing about it.
Any comments good/bad appreciated.
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6801055&


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The 6105 basically replaced the White 2-105 and 2-110. I've never owned a 6 series White though, several people in our area have had them though for a long time. I've dealt with Maibach in the past for parts and they seem on the up and up.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/3/7/2370-agco-white-6105.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crap I thought this was US made with Cummins.
So this is a SAME tractor????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

SAME??

Not sure where they were built, but I'm betting the smaller 6 series like the 6105 and 6085 were rebranded Fiats.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like it might need some new shoes. $$$$$$


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> SAME??
> 
> Not sure where they were built, but I'm betting the smaller 6 series like the 6105 and 6085 were rebranded Fiats.


When i went to "tractor Data", it says the AGCO/White 6105 is built by SAME. I think that's an Italian tractor company?
I'm looking for >100PTO HP, 4WD, Cab and dual PTO's.


----------



## jchay (Jun 21, 2012)

same's were built in italy, and i think are a part of deutz-fahr? the 1 in the pic looks just like a same or fiat from europe. i'm not very familiar w/ the newer whites but i have in the past operated a 2-105 and 2-135 on a farm i worked at. both were good machines and the 2-135 had a wauksha 6cyl turbo in it and the 2-105 had a perkins that was later replaced w/ a 5.9 cummins after the owners kid blew up the perkins, imo it would probably still be running w/ the perkins if he would have treated it better and checked the fluids regulary. not many whites around but imo they were solid machines however parts are getting harder to find these days for the older us made versions.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well...2-135's had hercules engines. Practically all other Oliver models had the Waukesha's. The Super 99's could be had with a Waukesha or a GM 2 stroke diesel. 1850's also had a 2 stroker in some. A 2255 had a Cat.

I've yet to have a real problem getting a part other than a pinion shaft for a 4-175 and that was a fluke.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a feeling the older US made Whites were tough & solid, but when AGCO bought them and outsourced them to SAME, my gut tells me the toughness might have gone away.

Anyone know of anything out there for sale that would fit my needs?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on the year and model. You could be very well right about how tough the Whites were. In certain years a Agco, Massey Ferguson, and White tractor all had the same transmission, hydraulics, cab, etc. The only Difference was the Whites used a Cummins, the Massey a Sisu/Valmet, and the Agco a ??? but the White would have a higher resale value than the other practically identical tractors in different colors.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love the idea of a Cummins (or a Deere or IH) diesel in my next tractor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cummins is a fine motor, I like the Perkins 354.4 as well. Regardless of the rep they have, I've had nothing but good luck with the 3208 Cats in my 4wd Whites as well.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Seeing the specs on that White and knowing what you are looking for you might look at the Case IH 5250 Maxxum. Solid build, Cummins/CDC 5.9 power.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny you mention that.....all the big hay guys around here run older Case/IH Maxxums or really big Deeres.
Only problem is, they're usually over 30,000 and I haven't seen any with dual PTO's.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I see a few around or under 25K if they have some hrs on. They have a reversable 540/1000 pto. As for durability, a farm I know runs a 5130 with over 15k hrs with very little down time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Are the buttons on the back fenders to raise/lower 3 point? I love that feature.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes they are, and they are handy. Early (5100 series) Maxxums don't have them.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

You might look around for an older CaseIH. A friend has a MX-120 and I always loved it's 16 speed transmission for baling. The old Cummins 359 is a great engine as well. When you get another tractor be aware that you will likely be sharing Hydraulic Transmission Fluid through your implements. As I recall, Kubota's UDT and CaseHI's Hy-Tran are both water absorbers where JD's Hy-Gard is a water rejector. So try to get something where you can use a common fluid. I use Hy-Gard in all of mine.


----------

